# Remote Desktop for Windows 2000 Pro



## Aaron_M (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello all, 
I work at a news station and I am setting up a computer for election resaults. There are a few problems however. I have windows 2000 PRO installed on the computer running SP 4, it is set up to the network domain and can ping and be pinged. However the computer can not be seen when i am on the server computer even though i can ping it from it. I also installed the Terminal Service Client for the machine, i can connect to any computer i want from the Windows 2000 computer but when i try to connect to it, it tells me the computer is not connected to the network or it is activly refuseing. I have also tryed 3rd party software, Dameware, and VNC neither worked. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Have you tried LogMeIn (free version)? http://downloads.zdnet.com/abstract.aspx?scname=Remote+Access&docid=1136889&tag=content;col1

and this => http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx


----------



## Aaron_M (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for that, I am going to give it a try right now. I guess now my next question is however though, the computer is on the domain and can be pinged via IP or Computer name but the Network is not seeing the computer...does that make sense? Any suggestions as far as that goes.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls. verify that Netbios and Files and Printer Sharing are enabled on W2K. Maybe this is the issue why VNC won't work. I would check on any Security/Firewall (not built-in) software. Check the DNS if it's using the internal DNS IP of the Server.


----------



## Aaron_M (Dec 10, 2009)

Grump,
The software worked, and this will be a great tool for me in the future i am sure, however it inadvertanly opens a back door to my network that i can not have. Seeing as how my idvidual TV statation is part of a larger corprate broadcast group these things are not allowed. So i guess back to the question i started with.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You will then have to spend $$$ for a more secured Remote solution. Will this be an option?

Another thing, if you have a really good Firewall, you may add an Access Rule permitting only to certain IP's that can do remote access to this computer and the rest will be blocked.


----------



## Aaron_M (Dec 10, 2009)

Well what is stumping me is this is the only dang computer doing this lol, There are over 100 plus computers in the building that work fine and i am able to remote desktop or access via Dameware or VNC. If this call was honestly up to me the computer would not be running W2K but this call came from the national office... I enabled net bios and that does not seem to be helping. This is the error I get when trying to connect


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you need a special version of remote desktop client to connect to older versions of ts
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0C-0D18-4306-ABCF-D4F18C8F5DF9&displaylang=en
not sure though

there are secured versions of vnc like ultravnc if you're concerned about snooping


----------



## Aaron_M (Dec 10, 2009)

Blah, 
Thank you for the suggestion, but I am already using the older version of RDC, the one Windows came out with for W2K, NT, 98, ect...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you checked all the Services for Remote Access if they are running? How about the Remote computer? I would double check the config as well.


----------



## Aaron_M (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah all the services are running, and the computer I am trying to control it from can control any other computer, so why would i need to change settings?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I didn't suggest for you to change the settings, I said to "double check the config" of the remote computer. There is something blocking or interfering for not being able to do remote access, it can be the firewall or mis-configuration. How about your Terminal Server? Have you checked the TS Manager? Do you have enough CALS for the TS? I would check the Event Viewer for any Event ID. Pls. post it here if you can.

Do you have any hardware Firewall such as Cisco, Netgear or Sonicwall in your network?


----------



## Aaron_M (Dec 10, 2009)

There is a firewall, but it only block traffic in and out of the building nothing internal, however after looking over some of the stuff you just mentioned there is no "Terminal Service" in the service list, which is normally there is it not?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls. check out all the config and services running.

This link is quite helful and you shd add this in your IE Favorites for future references:

http://www.akadia.com/services/terminal_server.html

Pls. let me know.


----------

